# Titleist Velocity Golf Ball



## Val (Mar 19, 2012)

First impressions, packaging eye catching, double digit numbering a bit novelty but the ball seemed as good as any.

First round was on fresh Sunday morning about 3-5 deg C so potentially a bearing on performance. My initial thought was try a harder ball on soft greens in the winter.

Off the driver it felt pretty solid and a nice crisp contact on irons and wedges with a bonus that it didn't cut up on first strike of a wedge like the prov does. I can't say it felt like a hard ball but it did feel different from the pro v1x especially off the putter face, I found the reaction was good and had no issues with judging pace with it, I liked the way it rolled off the putter. As for the reported explosive distance, I think it did carry further than the pro v1x but not much that it was a deal breaker but I'd like to see the roll out it gives on a harder fairway.

Difficult to judge release on the greens as the greens were soft so full shots stopped pretty quick however short chips around the greens were fine and again it didn't feel like a hard ball, difficult to judge run on the fairways as there isn't much but it definately carried easily as far or further than the pro v1x.

Verdict - over the winter a good alternative to the pro v however in the summer on hard greens im certain it won't stop the way the prov does. I will likely use them untill the greens firm up then stick them away till next winter.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 20, 2012)

Really want to try these out. I have Â£30 left on my account at the pro shop at my old club that I want to clear out before my membership expires but they have not got them in yet. Every time I ask it is 'they will be in soon' but I suspect that they want to clear out their stock of last year's balls before they put the new range on the shelves.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have found one of these already and played a few holes with it on Sunday.

It looked and felt just like an NXT to me. I didn't like the feel of the club, would be fine for winter imo.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 21, 2012)

Valentino said:



			First impressions, packaging eye catching, double digit numbering a bit novelty but the ball seemed as good as any.

First round was on fresh Sunday morning about 3-5 deg C so potentially a bearing on performance. My initial thought was try a harder ball on soft greens in the winter.

Off the driver it felt pretty solid and a nice crisp contact on irons and wedges with a bonus that it didn't cut up on first strike of a wedge like the prov does. I can't say it felt like a hard ball but it did feel different from the pro v1x especially off the putter face, I found the reaction was good and had no issues with judging pace with it, I liked the way it rolled off the putter. As for the reported explosive distance, I think it did carry further than the pro v1x but not much that it was a deal breaker but I'd like to see the roll out it gives on a harder fairway.

Difficult to judge release on the greens as the greens were soft so full shots stopped pretty quick however short chips around the greens were fine and again it didn't feel like a hard ball, difficult to judge run on the fairways as there isn't much but it definately carried easily as far or further than the pro v1x.

Verdict - over the winter a good alternative to the pro v however in the summer on hard greens im certain it won't stop the way the prov does. I will likely use them untill the greens firm up then stick them away till next winter.
		
Click to expand...

Hey big yin are you looking to get a free dozen balls for that review, what happened to the Top Flite Distance Balls you used to use or the Nike Mojo's:whoo:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 21, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Hey big yin are you looking to get a free dozen balls for that review, what happened to the Top Flite Distance Balls you used to use or the Nike Mojo's:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

He's moving up in the golf ball world. Srixon Soft Feel then onto big boys toys!


----------



## CliveW (Mar 21, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I have found one of these already and played a few holes with it on Sunday.

It looked and felt just like an NXT to me. I didn't like the feel of the club, would be fine for winter imo.
		
Click to expand...

You didn't find it at Blairgowrie by any chance?


----------

